# Black Diamond ICON vs. Princeton Tec Apex



## nonotmethanks (Jan 23, 2007)

My son just got a Black Diamond ICON from REI. I am running it side by side with my Princeton Tec Apex. 

Both spots on highest setting, the ICON hot spot overpowers the Apex but the Apex is a little broader. In 4 LED mode the Apex is slightly brighter. The ICON has three power levels compared to the Apex two. The ICON light is more blue than the Apex.

The Black Diamond ICON specification (to me) seems way too optimistic on battery life with the spot but we'll see. I am using Duracell 2650mah NiMH for a short test. Later this week I will run another test and take some pictures.

I have already noticed after 30 minutes of running the Apex is hot but the ICON doesn't even feel warm. They are obviously different technology.

I have been very happy with my Princeton Tec Apex. I use it on underground trips and it sometimes takes a beating (I'll remember a chin strap for my hard hat someday ). I considered it the best price/performance headlight for my uses but ICON may change that. I'll see how the ICON does in harsh enviroments.


----------



## nonotmethanks (Jan 24, 2007)

The Black Diamond ICON after 8 hours (long after the PT Apex was done) was still shining at about 60% brightness - awesome battery life. Anyone know what LED the ICON is using? The Apex 3 watt Luxeon runs much hotter, has 4 AA vs. 3 but less than half the runtime, so I don't think its a Luxeon.


----------



## WDR65 (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, that's pretty impressive. I've reached over three and half hours on high with the Apex using the same Duracells you mentioned above and that's when I quit, I don't know how much longer they would have made it. Were you using the 2650 mah batteries or another type for the test?


----------



## nonotmethanks (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes, I am using the 2650mah. I have not found out yet what it is about the ICON that lets the battery last so long.

Got sidetracked last week by receiving my Amondotech Illuminator and testing it underground as a video light so no Icon test pics yet. I noticed the Icon battery pack plastic scratches fairly easily compared to the Apex. Both lights took a beating on the hard hats, we seemed to be more clumsy than usual.

I am going to try to upload some pics this weekend showing light strength over the hours. I created a light target in the other thread that I can use https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/148822

If I put the oven timer on - I'll remember to go take a picture every 30 minutes.


----------



## GCBStokes (Feb 1, 2007)

nonotmethanks said:


> The Black Diamond ICON after 8 hours (long after the PT Apex was done) was still shining at about 60% brightness - awesome battery life. Anyone know what LED the ICON is using? The Apex 3 watt Luxeon runs much hotter, has 4 AA vs. 3 but less than half the runtime, so I don't think its a Luxeon.





> The Black Diamond ICON after 8 hours (long after the PT Apex was done) was still shining at about 60% brightness - awesome battery life. Anyone know what LED the ICON is using? The Apex 3 watt Luxeon runs much hotter, has 4 AA vs. 3 but less than half the runtime, so I don't think its a Luxeon.


 

Wow! That's much better then what we did with our Black Diamond ICON Headlights. I'm wondering if you got an updated version of the ICON. Ours were at 50% after 4 1/2 hrs runtime on high (3 watt) with 2650 mAh Duracell Ni-NH Batteries. You may want to try the Titanium Ni-NH Rechargeable Batteries. We use the Titanium 2600 and got 4 hrs. 46 mins. to 50% with the Black Diamond ICON lights. It's only 16 minutes more run-time, but the batteries cost a lot less then the Duracell Batteries. Also the Titanium Batteries seem to last longer, giving better charges and run-times after the batteries have been recharged a few hundred time. At least that's been our experience. I just order two sets of the newer Titanium 2700 mAh Ni-NH Rechargeable Batteries after reading how well Ni-NH Batteries do in the Apex. I never wanted to use Ni-NH Batteries, but because I wrongly thought it always meant giving up some of you light output. My friend and one of the people on my research team tried for few years to get me to switch to Ni-NH Batteries for our headlights, but I thought I knew better. I hope she doesn't read this review, I'll never hear the end of it! 



The woman I was referring to above is all into the electronic thing. She tests our lights (Headlights and Flashlights) on some kind of Light Box with so kind of meter on it, or in it? I really don't know what it's called or how it works. The only light meters that I know, and know well are light meters for photography (Film). She does the testing on our lights and then give us the scores on how well the lights do in her tests.



We saw some difference between the Apex and ICON, but not that much. From what Laura tells me, the Apex puts out more total light then the ICON. The ICON concentrated it's light into a tighter beam giving it a better Lux Rating (Better throw/range). However, the Apex put out more total light, having a center spot not as tight, but having more area lighting or spill beam. She also said that the ICON's 3 watt Luxeon wasn't regulated as well, but because of this it had a longer tail. And that the Apex's 3 watt Luxeon was driven harder by it's regulator putting out more regulated light with less tail. 



Also, we didn't know how well the ICON would stand up to hard use. To me, and the researchers I work with didn't think it was as durable and thought is could crack or easier in cold weather. One of our two lights did crack in cold weather, when Rob bumped his head going up a tree! He was going up a ladder to take a look inside of a Screech Owl Box and he bumped a branch on the way up with the light as he looked up. Later back at our vehicles, he showed me the crack in the light head. The outside temperature that night was between 25 to 20 degrees F. but it got colder as we got into the morning hours, as low as 14 degrees F. Considering this and the better combinations of throw plus spill beam with the 3 watt Luxeon, and having brighter 5 mm LEDs that don't have as strong of a blue tint and a wider verity of power options are the reasons I went with the Apex over the ICON. Also, the Princeton Tec Apex Headlight has a heat sink, this is why the light feels warm after a few minutes of use on high. This is a good thing, because it's drawing heat away from the Luxeon LED and transferring it to the light's body where it can be dispersed into the air. 



This does not mean that the ICON is not a great headlight, no not at all. The ICON is a great headlight, it's just that the Apex fits my needs better. Other people I work with in the field and/or hike and camp with think the ICON is a wonderful light, some of them like it better then the Apex. John, Jack and Jane (The 3 J's) who work with me all like the stronger blue tint of the ICON's 5 mm LED's better, and like the tighter slightly longer reaching beam. Me, I like to see a long way down the trail, but I also like to see where I'm putting my feet also. And the light cracking that night could have been just bad luck on our part. I've read about a few people finding cracks in their Apex Headlights. As it turned out, their was a problem with the torque on the screw driving machine that drives the screw when assembling the heads of the headlights. However, I also know that when there is a problem, Princeton Tec stands behind their product and they are quick to replace their product, when and if there ever is a problem. I don't know how Black Diamond is with there product warranties, they could be great, but I know Princeton Tec is.


----------



## ArisaemaDracontium (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a light for endurance mountain bike racing, so I'm following this and other discussions about the Apex and the Icon with bated breath.

I feel like I understand the light output for these lights now (something I will test myself at REI this weekend) but I'm a little confused about battery life.

This thread seems to suggest that you can get 3.5 hours out of the PT Apex at full power because it is regulated. There are some mixed reports here about the BD Icon. It is unregulated? And it lasts somewhere between 4.5 and 8 hours until it reachers 50-60% brightness???

I am really leaning towards a regulated light, because it is important to have full power (or at least access to full power) while riding, however weight and runtime are important, esp. runtime since it determines how many extra sets of batteries I need to carry for several hours of night riding.

Any additional input would be helpful.


----------



## GCBStokes (Feb 2, 2007)

ArisaemaDracontium,

I work in the field of Wildlife Research and Studies. I do a great deal of work at night. Mostly with Owls, studying habits, monitoring their nesting boxes, seeing what they're eating, feeding their young and all of this is done at night. And a lot of my work takes me into the mountains and forest of the Eastern Untied States, and sometimes other place. I also enjoy night hiking and camping. Over the many years, I have used a few headlights, some good one and some bad ones. And I have used the Black Diamond ICON (A great one) and the Princeton Tec Apex (A great one and my favorite). 

I can't be 100% sure, but I think your right about the ICON not being regulated. It runs on high, much the same why the Petzl Myo XP runs. It starts of on the bright side, then dimes to about 60% of it start out brightness in the first 30 minutes. Then it's a very slow decline over the next four hours or so before it drops below 50% of it's start out brightness. Even though it's total light out put drops 40% in the first 30 minutes of use on high, it's almost unnoticeable at close to medium range because of the great Lux (Throw) it has. However, at longer range it's more noticeable. Because even though it's throwing it's light almost the same distance as it did at the start of it's burn time, it's not as bright and this can be see at long range. I hope I'm making sense to you? Now I would say that it would still be a great light as far as brightness, throw and burn time. However, your going to be using it for endurance mountain bike racing, so your going to have a great need for spill beam! 

The Princeton Tec Apex has some very important advantages you may want to consider if your going to use your headlight for endurance mountain bike racing. First is what I think should be very important to you, and that is the Apex not only has great Lux (A little less then the ICON), but it also has great spill beam as well. So, you not only can see down the trail, you can also see well off to both sides of the trail. This is very important when riding trials on your bike, or walking ruff terrain as well. The second thing you need to consider, is weather. Will you be riding in cold weather? If so, you will need to use Lithium AA Batteries. With the ICON, you can't use Lithium Batteries. If you were wearing a wool cap, you could pull you cap over the battery pack to keep the Alkaline Batteries warm, but you'll be wearing a bike helm. At least I hope you well? And with lithium AA's, you'll get 5 hours of regulated burn time on high. Next, if you need to work on you bike, or do other close range work, the Apex has much better 5 mm LEDs in my opinion. They are brighter, and have a much better color temperature (Whiter light). And last, but not lease the Apex has much better regulation if the ICON even has regulation, I'm not real sure about that, may be someone else has that information. But if it does, it's not in the same ball park as the Apex's regulation. With the Apex you get 1 hr 45 minutes of regulated burn time on high with Alkaline AAs, at least 3 1/2 hours with Ni-MH Rechargeable AAs and just over 5 hours of regulated runtime with Lithium AAs on high. Also, keep in mind that most of the time the 3 watt luxeon can be use in low mode with the Apex. That's where mine is 90% of the time when using the 3 watt luxeon LED. And you get many more hours burn time per set of batteries or in between charges.

I know, you can tell how much I like the Princeton Tec Apex, right? I hope I've been a help.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Feb 2, 2007)

You might find something useful here


----------



## mrme (Feb 7, 2007)

Something to realize/remember is that every LED is different, even if it is coming from the same comapny. You may pick up a headlamp with an LED that's highly eficient and/or has beatiful and/or has lots of light output in either of these brands using the Luxeon III, or maybe you will just loose the "Luxeon lottery." Perhaps one regulator has advantages over the other, perhaps one has a better thermal pathway, perhaps one comapny screens the LEDs better, but these issues would need to be isolated from the variations in the LEDs to be measured. Comparing runtimes, tints, and brightnesses from 2 headlamps pulled off the shelf is of limited utility. 

Now if you moved the same Luxeon III between lights and did comparisons, or at least found lights with stars of the same bin #, then we could really comapre the lights. 

I hate to rain on your parade. For the sake of determing which of the lights you will use more than the other, these tests are warranted. You just have to be carefull extrapolating results from these 2 specific lights to the many thousands of Apexes and Icons made.


----------



## TMorita (Feb 11, 2007)

I just got a BD Icon, and I already had a PT Apex, so I can now join in the discussion...

So far, I'm totally underwhelmed with the Icon.

I did some comparisons last night, and the PT Apex is much brighter. Not only that, my BD Zenix IQ modded with a 1 watt Luxeon SWOH + IMS17 is brighter than the Icon. No joke. The hotspot is bigger and brighter and the spill is wider on the modded Zenix.

Did I lose the Luxeon lottery or something? I think it's more than just losing the lottery...it's more like dropping a losing lottery ticket and being cited by a police officer for littering, then finding out you have enough outstanding parking tickets to be jailed, and then while you're in jail you fail to make a rent payment, so they file a lien on your apartment's contents, and after you're released from jail you've lost your possessions, and receive a check for $132.60 from the apartment complex for your items they sold at rock-bottom prices on eBay minus the outstanding rent.

Toshi


----------



## GCBStokes (Feb 20, 2007)

TMorita,



> So far, I'm totally underwhelmed with the Icon.





> I did some comparisons last night, and the PT Apex is much brighter. Not only that, my BD Zenix IQ modded with a 1 watt Luxeon SWOH + IMS17 is brighter than the Icon. No joke. The hotspot is bigger and brighter and the spill is wider on the modded Zenix.



I pretty much agree with your review of the Black Diamond ICON and Princeton Tec Apex. I don't think that the ICON can stand up to an Apex. The Apex's Luxeon is brighter and also a much better spill beam, and the Apex's 5 mm LED also out class the BD ICON's 5 mm LED. I think even though not nearly as bright, the ICON may throw it's beam a little bit farther (Not much if so), but it's not as bright and it's a small spot for my tast. I perfer a wider spot with better spell. Some of the people I work with said they liked the ICON better then the Apex. They kept the two test lights we used (After paying for them), and use them in the field. However they soon switched to the Apex Headlamp after a few nights working in the field. They now use the DB ICON Headlights as backup lights for work and to use for night hikes on camping trips. They said they like the spot effect of the ICON's 3 watt high setting, but found them hard to work with at close range, and they liked the stronger blue tint of 5 mm LED, but found them not as usefully as the Apex's 5 mm LED. Those are some of the main reasons why I didn't go with the DB ICON, and picked the Apex as my personal headlight, and for my research team's work headlights. Like you I also find the BD Zenix IQ a better light then the ICON for most uses.


----------



## TMorita (Feb 21, 2007)

GCBStokes said:


> TMorita,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think the Apex has a better beam than the Icon, actually...the Apex is mostly spot, and very little spill because it's using a collimator, but the Icon has a better balanced spot/spill, although the spill is too narrow for a headlamp.

What I find unexcusable is they're advertising the Icon as a 3 watt headlamp but it's barely as bright as a 1 watt headlamp.

Toshi


----------



## GCBStokes (Feb 22, 2007)

Then perhaps what I'm seeing in my Apex Headlights is a nice sized bright center spot, with a larger not as bright area sounding that (corona?), with some dimmer light after that follow by rings on the outer peripheral view. It does illuminate much larger area and is a much more useful beam. This is most useful in my work and for night-time walks & hikes. And to me, I believe it to be a most useful beam for just about any use at all. I always took the very bright center spot as the spot, the area surrounding that as the corona, and the light and outer rings outside of that as spill beam. The Apex does use an LED Optic Collimator and I know that the beam characteristics are very different from lights use a reflector such as our Streamlight TL-2 , SureFire L5 and L6 lights. They have a much smaller center spot, then a corona with a distinct spill beam outside of that. The Collimator Lens in the Apex is much more light the TIR/Collimator Lens in SureFire L1 and E2L flashlights. I guess the way I'm seeing things is the nice sized very bright hot center spot with the (squarish) broad and bright corona serve my needs much better then the narrow beam with smaller spot and spill beam of the ICON. 

I hope I'm making sense of this?



> What I find unexcusable is they're advertising the Icon as a 3 watt headlamp but it's barely as bright as a 1 watt headlamp.



I'm thinking that it is a 3 watt luxeon in the ICON, but it's driven at only one watt. Done much the same way that SureFire does it with their L1 and E2L lights, to make the LED more efficient and to extend battery life. That's just my quess on it though.


----------



## beautifully-stupid (Feb 24, 2007)

_I'm thinking that it is a 3 watt luxeon in the ICON, but it's driven at only one watt. Done much the same way that SureFire does it with their L1 and E2L lights, to make the LED more efficient and to extend battery life. That's just my quess on it though._
​Efficiency be damned! Is there a way to circumvent this? I still think my ICON is underpowered even with the CREE?


----------



## CM (Feb 24, 2007)

The ICON uses a Luxeon and I would bet they are running it at a much lower power level than the PT Apex. When you compare the intensity of the hotspot, that is not an apples to apples comparison also. What would be useful (well at least it would be a fair test) is to bounce the light of both lights off the ceiling and see which one puts out more light overall. 

I bet the reason that the Icon runs longer is that it is driven directly (through a resistor?) and is probably not regulated like the Apex. Hence, it will tend to be very gentle on batteries as the power is depleted, unlike a regulated light which tends to draw more power as the cells are depleted. There are pros and cons to regulated vs. partially regulated but I prefer fully regulated lights for working around the house. There's nothing worse than knowing that the output is going down hill from the moment you put fresh cells in there. I hate lights that dim as the batteries get depleted (unless I'm in a survival situation). I will have to check one out but I doubt that I will be dumping my Apex for one of these. A small hotspot has very limited utility for me in a headlamp and I'd prefer a broader beam.


----------



## cave dave (Feb 25, 2007)

I owned a ICON for a brief time. The battery case seemed really flimsy and made out of a brittle material. The batteries didn't sit right in it either. Also I agree with all the other negatives previously posted. The Spill was pretty narrow, maybe 70deg or so. I sold it off. The APEX seems much better. I have a reflector in mine, although the Optic wasn't bad.


----------



## TMorita (Feb 25, 2007)

GCBStokes said:


> ...
> I'm thinking that it is a 3 watt luxeon in the ICON, but it's driven at only one watt. Done much the same way that SureFire does it with their L1 and E2L lights, to make the LED more efficient and to extend battery life. That's just my quess on it though.


 
I became curious about this, so I just checked.

At 4.2 volts the headlamp draws about 500ma on high, which is my bench power supply's max output. So my guess is about 600ma at a full 4.5 volts, which would be around 2 watts. This is probably why they don't need an external heatsink.

Also, I noticed the headlamp isn't regulated at all...as the voltage drops, the current drops as well.

Toshi


----------



## nonotmethanks (Feb 28, 2007)

I have read the latest responses in the thread and I have to conclude my son's ICON is an exception (i.e. he won the "luxeon lottery"). I certainly agree the Apex is better built. Since I go underground for 6+ hours at a time with both lights on "high", the ICON is still a nice light - don't have to change the batteries and no problems to report so far.

I was going to post pictures but it is difficult to tell the true difference between the two lights when I look at them (need to play with exposure settings perhaps). What would be useful? I have electronics stuff - VOM, power supplies, soldering station etc. and could borrow a photographer light meter - but if this ICON I have is relatively unique then no real point. 

On the other hand - I now wonder if the ICON is "normal" and my Apex has a problem ) (doubtful - since it puts out more light than other headlghts I have tried).


----------



## GCBStokes (Mar 4, 2007)

TMorita, 



> I became curious about this, so I just checked.
> 
> At 4.2 volts the headlamp draws about 500ma on high, which is my bench power supply's max output. So my guess is about 600ma at a full 4.5 volts, which would be around 2 watts. This is probably why they don't need an external heatsink.
> 
> Also, I noticed the headlamp isn't regulated at all...as the voltage drops, the current drops as well.


 
Your test shows the ICON runs at about 2 Watts? That's a little better then what I though it would be, I think our ICONs run at 1 maybe 1 1/2 watts. I was really thinking that something was wrong with the ICONs we had. But I ran into some people on the Appalachian Trial one night in High Point State Park, New Jersey, two of them had ICON Headlamps. So, John and Jane got their ICON Headlamp and we compared John & Jane's with their lights. John and Jane's lights did seem a little dimmer even with fresh batteries. 

How do you feel about the construction of the lCON? We feel that they are not as durable as the light from Princeton Tec. We were worried about it being knocked around in cold weather. One of our lights was bumped going up in tree to check on a nesting box in cold weather and it cracked. That could be just a freak incident and/or a case of bad luck. It seems to be make of plastic and not polymer, although I'm not 100% sure of that and could be wrong. Also, it would seem that the ICON is not very waterproof. What's you thought on this?

I know you are very right about the lack of regulation. I never took ours apart, but I could tell just by the way the ran that they were not regulated. They run very much like the Petzl Myo XP headlamp we had before. They would run quick decline to about 60% in the first 20 to 25 minute of use or so, then would have a steady down hill decline about 50% in about 4 hours total runtime. Then they would have a steady decline for about 8 more hours. Let me know if ever do a runtime test with your ICON, I read were some people say they get over 8 hours of runtime to 60%! That way better the lights we have. I wondering if they (Black Diamond) did an upgrade and we have the older version, or did we just have really bad luck with ours? 

I do want to make it clear, that what I say is just my opinion and observation regarding the ICON. Jane and John, even though they think the Apex to be the best all-around headlamp as I do, they still love their ICONs. The narrower beam of the ICON is not as well suited for our work, but for hiking, night-time walks, night fishing and caving it will do the job just fine. The beam is narrower, and not as bright as the Apex but still useful for many uses. I work, camp and hike with people who like the Princeton Tec EOS and prefer it to all other lights.


----------



## GCBStokes (Mar 4, 2007)

nonotmethanks, 


> I have read the latest responses in the thread and I have to conclude my son's ICON is an exception (i.e. he won the "luxeon lottery"). I certainly agree the Apex is better built. Since I go underground for 6+ hours at a time with both lights on "high", the ICON is still a nice light - don't have to change the batteries and no problems to report so far.


Your are right, the ICON is still a nice light. I think your son's light just may be the pick of the lot and he got a very good one. Even though I prefer the Apex, the ICON is still very good for many uses. Some of the people I work with prefer it for hiking. I just really like my Apex Headlamps and may be a little bias. I just got a new EOS, it not as bright, has less throw and it's beam is narrower the Apex, but it's still a nice little light. I know many people who prefer the EOS to all other headlamps. If your son and your are happy with the ICON, that's what matters, that's all that matters. And it would seem that your sons ICON is better then ours. Or as you put it, you won the "Luxeon Lottery!" I never win the lottery. Although, of the 9 Apex headlamps we got this year, 8 for the my research group, 2 are mine. The first 4 we got had a slight amber tint to the luxeon, the next 3 had a slight blue tint, but the last 2 that are my lights, are whiter and may be just a bit brighter. So, maybe I lost the "luxeon lottery," with the ICONs, but I won with the Apex Luxeon Lottery!

I wish your son the very best with his ICON Headlamp.


----------



## RStum (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm interested in a decent light for endurance road biking so this discussion is interesting to me (and I'm trying to avoid the cost and weight of the Princeton Tec Switchback bike lights).
I just called Black Diamond and found the following regarding the ICON:

Contrary to an earlier post, the Icon will work with Lithium batteries. Lithiums cause extra heat build up and are not recommended for "all in one" headlamps like the BD Spot.
The ICON power is unregulated (BD calls it "constant illumination")
The reflector on the ICON has been updated (sometime during the 07-08 season). The rep didn't really know what change was made, but he thought perhaps it was more durable and efficient.
One nice feature about the ICON is rechargeable NRG battery (like a cell phone, no need to remove batts). If I was using a headlamp on a daily basis, this would be real time saver.


----------



## RStum (Nov 20, 2007)

*ICON Reflector Update*

I just got a got a return phone call back from the rep at BD -- he found additional info regarding the updated reflector. He indicated that the new reflector provides the same distance, but gives more spread and corona -- something that many of you complained about!


----------



## GaryF (Nov 21, 2007)

On the BD Zenix-IQ they switched from an optic to a reflector, with one result being a slightly broader beam. I bet that is the same change they made on the Icon.


----------



## eyecon82 (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, I spoke with a very knowledgeable person at REi about the headlamps...it basically boils down to this

how long do you need it for? If you do adventure racing and only need it for short term..the apex is the way to go

if you do hiking/camping...long trips and you need to minimize backpack weight, the BD icon is much, much better since it is unregulated. 

So it all depends on the use....I need it work for a long time without switching batteries, so I am forced to go with the BD Icon. the Petzl Myobolt is out of the question too since it only uses 1 3-watt and then just uses a plastic reflector for close range use..this uses too much battery when spending about a 1 hour or so setting up camp and cooking while hiking..i rather have the seperate led's for that

the only thing that bothers me is that the bd icon battery holder feels cheap....and i hate buying stuff that looks cheap


----------



## ArisaemaDracontium (Feb 10, 2008)

RStum said:


> I'm interested in a decent light for endurance road biking



I have an Apex I use for cycling, for commuting, snow riding, and so forth. I think the tight beam works well, it gives you a lot of throw down the road. If you're talking about several hours of riding in the dark I would take a look at the PT Apex Extreme. It takes 8AA's (or 4 if you want to run lite) and as such should last a damn long time (search around on this site for Apex runtimes and then double them). Also there is a longer cable so you can stick your battery pack in a jersey pocket or camelback. With the standard Apex or the DB Icon the weight of 4 batteries strapped to your helmet is a drag.

Overall I find unregulated lights really annoying since they are only truly bright for a short amount of time, and on the bike I want a bright light to shine in the eyes of all those drivers who might otherwise do me harm.

Also, I would recommend the mod for the Seoul P4 reflector because every bit of light you can get will help.

And, its really easy to remove the headband of the Apex and stick on some 3M Dual-Lock or similar velcro, and then apply a patch to the front of your helmet and then you have a rock solid attachment to your head.


----------



## FlashPilot (Jul 8, 2010)

Has anyone modded an icon for an XP-G yet? I wonder how well the reflector would work with that emitter and how the beam profile looks.


----------

